# No more wheelie power.



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Just did my first mods, Installed winch, Did the mimb snorkel + water proofing, And 27" zillas on itp rims. No more wheelies in High Gear. I had to use a extra 45 Degree bend on my Snorkel job so im shorting my self abit more air. I got Maroon Primary, Almond Secondary on its way. I hope that will replace some low end power? Also Would Twin Air or Uni Filter be worth getting Opposed to stock? and should i remove my Spark Arrestor from underneeth the filter??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Just did my first mods, Installed winch, Did the mimb snorkel + water proofing, And 27" zillas on itp rims. No more wheelies in High Gear. I had to use a extra 45 Degree bend on my Snorkel job so im shorting my self abit more air. I got Maroon Primary, Almond Secondary on its way. I hope that will replace some low end power? Also Would Twin Air or Uni Filter be worth getting Opposed to stock? and should i remove my Spark Arrestor from underneeth the filter??


 The springs will help a lot. I believe a Uni or TwinAir is worth getting and if you always let your machine warm up and it doesn't tend to pop back through the box, then I would say its safe to take the arrester out. I have mine out and it does help with flow a little. I also have a TwinAir OE replacement. But people seem to like the UniFilter better. Might try one next myself.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I am assuming you have a Brute and if so you have something else wrong if you cant do a wheelie. I could do wheelies no problem with stock clutches and 29.5x12 outlaws all the way around.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

It did them no problem full stock... So it would have to be the changes.. Airflow, Combined with the exta 25 pounds up front and bigger tires.. Airflow is big i recon


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

But ill also be checking belt deflection and doing my first service within the next week or 2.. Only got 60 km on it at the moment


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

what year is ur quad and what kind is it. if its carbed then the snorkel probably made u run to rich and that steals alot of power


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

If its fuel injected altering the intake or exhaust will make it lean out or richen up too causing a loss of power.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya its a 2010 FI..


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im assuming u have a 750. I have have a 650I with a winch and 28" inch mudlites, snorkeled ,audio tube, and jetted. It will throw me off in low, but it depends on the surface for high. It will hit the back bars in high on concrete or grass. If I am on loose dirt or sand it will just sit down and go.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya... I am considering drilling a 1" hole in airbox and run a hose up along side with me 2" to get abit more air


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jus do a 3'' intake instead so it will look good


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya i will see how the springs and the new filter help


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not for sure how much air/exhaust mods u have to do b4 getting into the programming on the brutes but u might need a programmer


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

All I have on mine is a 3" short intake and the stock exhaust modded and my headers were glowing bright only running 10 MPH in high it doesn't take much more air to throw it off.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If its rich it will rob a lot of power.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Bootlegger just the guy i need 2 ask.. Im getting MSD and Big gun shortly.. But msd you can increase ur fuel, But i cant do nothing about air correct... So Will Decreasing Fuel increase power back or do i gotta get more air.. Obviously more air is better but will msd do anything if im rich?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes you can take away fuel with the msd just like you can add it.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

but reducing fuel to match the air = Massive power loss?? or am i wrong


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> but reducing fuel to match the air = Massive power loss?? or am i wrong


Having the fuel-to-air ratio correct is first on the list, after that its having the correct total volumn. Yes, they both should be correct for best performance.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ok well ill get the big gun, Msd and the springs installed, then go from there and get it Tuned.. Anyone know a decent guy in Saskatchewan?? or close


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

People speak very highly of Naber Kawasaki in Shellbrook SK. They would be worth a call at least. Ask to speak to Ted he is very knowledgable and at very least should be able to put you on the right track.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Awsome thanks for the info.. Alot of people around here mess up quads pretty bad it sounds like.. if i got a problem i cant fix, ill talk to him


----------

